# عمل جدول زمني لتقدم العمل على الاكسل



## civil love (4 فبراير 2012)

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


*اتمنى منكم اخواني الاعزاء ومن اهل الخبرة الافاضل مساعدتي على كيفية عمل جدول تقدم العمل (Bar Chart) على الاكسل*

*اتمنى ممن لديه معلومة الا يبخل بها لكي تعم الفائدة للجميع*

*بانتظار المساعدة*

*ودمتم بخير*
​


----------



## molateam2 (4 فبراير 2012)

الطريقة الاولى: بيعتمد على مستوى معرفتك بطريقة حساب الشبكة مدى التعقيد وقدرتك في الاكسل 
ترسم الشبكة للمشروع برا على ورق وتحسب زمن بداية ونهاية كل نشاط 
تستخدم جات برسم مستطيلين في نفس الاحداثي
المستطيل الاول يمثل الزمن من بداية المشروع الى بداية النشاط ( تطرح تاريخ بداية المشروع من بداية النشاط وتمثل القيمة دي في المستطيل الاول)
المستطيل الثاني توضح فيه زمن النشاط
تلعب التنسيق باخفاء المستطيل الاول

ميزة الطريقة دي ان التغير في المعلومات (الزمن او التاريخ) لا يؤدي الى اعادة رسم المخطط

الطريقة التانيه
تروح معلم المنطقة اللي عاوز فيها البار جارت
تروح تعمل conditional format 
اختر format cell that only contain 
بجيك قائمة منسدلة تحدت اختر منها no blank
لتحديد لون الجارت اختر
format
اي مربع حتكتب بيجي فيه هذا اللون
لو عندك نشاط 4 ايام اكتب في اربع مربعات قرب بعض
(الطريقة دي بنستخدمها في تخمين زمن النشاط ) تقوم تتخيل تنفيذ اعمال حدادة تقول اول يوم 2 عمال يجي يرتبو ويتعرفو على الخرط تاني يوم 5 عمال عشان الشغل ويتمرو 5 - 5 - 5- 5 كدا انا النشاط بياخد معي 5 ايام وهكذا ( معليش نحنا هنا لانملك معدلات انتاجية ههههه)

الطريقة الثالثة
ااي خلية عاوزها عاووزها اعملها لون من علامة البوهية اللي في HOME


----------



## molateam2 (4 فبراير 2012)

دا مثال على الطريقة التانية (مفروض ارفعها في المتدى لكن قالو لازم 100 مرة كلام اول)
task duration.xlsx - 67.4 KB
عى فكرة لو حتستخدم ملفي يبقا تدعيلي


----------



## civil love (5 فبراير 2012)

الاخ العزيز molateam2السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكرك كثيرا على تعاونك وتوضيحك الجميل واتمنى لك المزيد من الابداع والتالق
انا ساقوم بعمل الخطوات التي قمت بشرحها وعندما اواجه اي مشكلة ساقوم بمراسلتك للتوضيح هذا اذا لم يكن لديك مانع اخي الكريم
واتمنى منك ايضا اعادة رفع الملف لان الرابط يقول عند فتحه This file is still uploading. Please try later

واخيرا اسال الله العزيز القدير ان يوفقك في الدنيا والاخرة 
والسلام عليكم​


----------



## boushy (5 فبراير 2012)

This file is still uploading. Please try later


----------



## molateam2 (5 فبراير 2012)

civil love قال:


> الاخ العزيز molateam2السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اشكرك كثيرا على تعاونك وتوضيحك الجميل واتمنى لك المزيد من الابداع والتالق
> انا ساقوم بعمل الخطوات التي قمت بشرحها وعندما اواجه اي مشكلة ساقوم بمراسلتك للتوضيح هذا اذا لم يكن لديك مانع اخي الكريم
> واتمنى منك ايضا اعادة رفع الملف لان الرابط يقول عند فتحه This file is still uploading. Please try later
> ...



اسف على التاخير
اممممم
طيب 
حبيت اجهزلك الحل بالطريقة الاولى
دا رابط الملف ( المرة دي جربته اول )
http://www.2shared.com/file/VqqlRxQ6/method1.html

بعملك فيديو كيف الملف دا اتعمل بيعتمد على الحجم النهائي للملف حياخد زمن لو طلع الحجم كبير ح انسى الموضوع:10:

ودا الملف التاني للي رفعتو امس
http://www.2shared.com/file/CCJ1E4uh/task_duration.html

اديني خبر لو في مشاكل ( اصلا لو مافي مشاكل مافي داعي للمهندسيين هاهاهااا)


----------



## civil love (6 فبراير 2012)

*الاخ العزيز molateam2السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا جزيلا على اعادة تحميل الملفات 
واتمنى منك عمل الفيديو عن كيفية عمل الملف

بارك الله بك اخي العزيز 
*


----------



## molateam2 (6 فبراير 2012)

صديقي هادا ملف حجم كبير زمن كبير لازم 
انا في كلام جرب ارفع 3 مرات لكن مشكلا في انا في محاولة مرة تاني 
اذا مافي شغل انا مافي ملف يرفع


----------



## civil love (7 فبراير 2012)

بانتظار الفيديو
بارك الله بك


----------



## بحر الرجال (8 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Faisal Elnair (15 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك ياباشمهندس ولا يحرمنا من ابداعاتك


----------



## mafathy (9 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (28 يونيو 2012)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## رنا نهاد (14 مايو 2013)

جهود مشكورة


----------



## Al Mohager (18 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## muhmad elshaikh (21 مايو 2013)

molateam2 قال:


> صديقي هادا ملف حجم كبير زمن كبير لازم
> انا في كلام جرب ارفع 3 مرات لكن مشكلا في انا في محاولة مرة تاني
> اذا مافي شغل انا مافي ملف يرفع



مشكور صديق ابلود اذ بج بروبليم ممكن انت يشوف تاني ترتيب


----------



## imadali (2 يونيو 2014)

مشكورين يا مكثوري الخير


----------

